# best way to conceal dog when field hunting geese?



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

I was just wondering what you guys use/would recommend for using a dog to field hunt geese(keep dog in blind with you, buy a dog blind, etc..) If it helps my dog is 70 pounds and I hunt both Canada Geese and Snow Geese, mostly from wheat and corn fields. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

This may sound funny but make a dog ghillie suit. All you need is a cape to lay over the dog, or prop it up with sticks kinda like a tent over the dog. Or you can buy blind or camoflauge material instead. They wouln't take very long to make. I'm not a duck or goose hunter but it sounds good in theory.You can make one from volleyball or badmiton netting and string. You can get the string at a farming store. I am currently making a ghillie suit for coyote hunting. I got twine that would work great in a corn field from a store called BOMGARS. It would be simple to make.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

get a dog blind


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Leave him home and walk a little more. That way they do not get exicted and scare off the birds. Sounds cruel to the dog but birds in the decoys are birds in the decoys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Get a dog blind and train your dog to use it (so they're comfortable in it). Maybe even convert the kennel into one?

Ask dblkluk, his dog Cutter never breaks from the blind and that's a must.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

In past season, my labs laid in my layout with me. I bought this $30 blind from Sportnet... http://www.sportpet.net/

I have to work with them on that yet...

[siteimg]2496[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2499[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2500[/siteimg]

Mike


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

that is basically what i was talking about. looks ghillie like.


----------



## DOA Waterfowl (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanx for the info guys, keep it coming.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My Chessapeake is eight months old now and for the past five months I've had a dog blind in my living room along side two fullbody goose decoys almost everyday I hollar, from some point in the house, the word "GEESE". My dog cannot get in the blind fast enough, I've tried it outside with the same results she's conditioned to stay when she's in there and I'm now working on the command MARK with a dummie throw to get her head out and looking, which she's picking up on. I'm not a advanced trainer by no means just a backyard goose guy doing something that works! I started with the blind and a dog biscuit, push her *** in there hollar geese and give her the treat she'll take it from there. :beer: :beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I started mine in the living room too. I would throw a chunk of hotdog in the blinds and tell the girls "BLIND". They would run and slide in there just on the word "BLIND" in about a week or two. They like them so much that at night they would sleep in them, but now that they are mudded and part brushed the wife wont let the girls have their forts back in the house.  
Heres a picture of when they were clean.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

bratlabs,
that's good stuff, the reason I started with the word geese instead of Blinds . is that if you notice whenever your out in the feild and fixing the decoys or simply out and about and someone hears or see's birds they hollar "Geese" it's the international word for get in the blind. So it doesn't matter who says it, my gog is in!! Maybe a stupid reason but it works for me. 
Good luck with your labs they look great!!!!!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey cut'em, what the hells a Chesapeake? oke:  Geese is a good word to use. I used "BLIND" because when someone says "GEESE" one or both of my kids usually ask "where?" so now we just holler "BLINDS" and everyone including the dogs know what to do. Doesnt matter what word you use as long it works :thumb:. Good luck to you too, little over a month to go!!!!


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Depending on the amount of stubble in the field...she'll use the Avery dog blind, or just lay beside/behind my finisher.

Anyone who tells you its OK to have your dog in your blind w/ you is wrong. A safety hazard for you & the dog.

The 'kennel' command comes in handy for this training as mentioned above.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

These are some great ideas. I just got my first pup, a brittany spaniel. I wanted primarily an upland dog, but I'm going to work on it for waterfowl as well. And an orange and white dog running around my decoys doesn't look too natural. So good ideas guys, thanks.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is 11 week old Bodey getting getting used to his blind, I still use the word kennel to get my dogs in there but I like the Idea of "geese" or "blind" as a command as well makes sence. [siteimg]4730[/siteimg]


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Looks like your pups well on his way to becoming a "huntin' dawg". :thumb:


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I have just finished training my lab to stay in the blind until he is released.
how many times do you think I will have to correct him in the field before he really will hold with live birds in the area. I don't mind passing on the shooting to work with the dog, but I have heard of dogs that refuse to hold. I e-collar train.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

dukegoose,

The best thing you can do now is create the most life-like scenario. Set up blinds, decoys, calls, etc. Have someone throw frozen birds, dummies, etc while another pops up and shoots. During that you stick to controlling the dog.

As you alluded to, you'll need to concentrate on the pup in the field the first few times while everyone else does the shooting.

Mike


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

Taddy1340,

Thanks! I had planed on doing just that next week. I just have a funny feeling that he will be just fine during that training. However on 
Sept 1, 2006 I'm going to have a crazy dog. He did great last year at 5 months.

Thanks again.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm going to go out with a buddy and shot some field pigions from lay out blinds. This will be Dukes first hunt fom the blind where he will have to stay until released on live birds. Should be a great training day.


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

cut'em said:


> bratlabs,
> that's good stuff, the reason I started with the word geese instead of Blinds . is that if you notice whenever your out in the feild and fixing the decoys or simply out and about and someone hears or see's birds they hollar "Geese" it's the international word for get in the blind. So it doesn't matter who says it, my gog is in!! Maybe a stupid reason but it works for me.
> Good luck with your labs they look great!!!!!


the idea of geese is good thank you, we just got a blind last week for the lab and will use GEESE thanks>bob


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

I've actually put my Labs under one of the bigger shell decoys (most of the shell decoys makers make them; we call 'em "747"'s, after the Boeing jet). They can stick their snout and eyes out from under the tail end of the decoy and can see quite well, up to 270 degrees. Of course, this requires some training and they certainly have to have learned the "stay" command. And it usually means that I am nearby in my pop-up blind to keep them steady when it gets exciting. Plus, it's cute. Everyyear someone is amazed at it and has to take some pictures.


----------

